# C3 ejecting casings back in my face



## roughhouseink (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm having some issues with my new C3 1911. I'd say one in every 20 rounds the casing ejects back into my face or onto the top of my head. I've had a few land on the arm of my glasses and burn the side of my face before I can shake the casing off. Should I send it back to Sig to fix, or is there something I'm doing wrong? I've got a solid two hand grip, no limp wristing. Is there an extractor issue I could fix myself? Thanks for any idea's.
-roughhouse


----------

